# New Parakeet



## baileycrow26 (Jun 27, 2018)

Hi all! 

I just brought home a sweet little 6 mo old parakeet named annie. I had a parrotlet before Annie, (and he just wouldn’t tame as he was from an abused home originally) and within 20 minutes annie was stepping up, playing with me, cuddling in my hair, etc. I just read that you all recommend giving them a few weeks to settle in, but she seems to be doing great. her heart rate is normal, not shaking or nervous, showing signs of happiness, and is not biting at all. she overall seems VERY stress free and is just enjoying the ride. It’s recommended you start working with parrotlets as soon as you get them because they’re stubborn little boogers. Any advice? Thanks


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

I still recommend giving her 2 weeks to settle into her home. Budgies can be very submissive at first because they are simply terrified. Waiting 2 weeks won't do any harm. And she is a budgie right? I ask because there are many birds that are parakeets. If you post a picture we can confirm your budgies gender for you.


----------



## JRS (Sep 3, 2016)

IHeartPieds is correct; however if she’s clearly confident and used to being handled this may be okay.

I wouldn’t enter the cage and ask her to step up, but if you opened the door, had your hand in the doorway and she chose to come over to you, then I feel that is fine - just let her set the pace and be prepared for a possible set back later.


----------

